# In Praise of Elmer Bernstein's HEAVY METAL (1981)



## dcoscina (Wednesday at 11:22 AM)

Great score. I just spun the FSM CD of the complete soundtrack last night and today, and I'm loving the orchestrations. The themes are so cogent as well. I saw the film as a 13-year-old in 1981 and while it was so-so as a film, I loved the score. The last chapter, Taarna, is easily the best of the vignettes and calls for an expansive score. DEN is also pretty terrific with its catchy heroic theme


----------



## Niah2 (Today at 7:04 AM)

dcoscina said:


> Great score. I just spun the FSM CD of the complete soundtrack last night and today, and I'm loving the orchestrations. The themes are so cogent as well. I saw the film as a 13-year-old in 1981 and while it was so-so as a film, I loved the score. The last chapter, Taarna, is easily the best of the vignettes and calls for an expansive score. DEN is also pretty terrific with its catchy heroic theme



I've never seen this film but I always thought the score was mostly songs, I had no indeed it had a score like this, it is incredibly well orchestrated, very colourful and lively.


----------

